# Koi HMPK x Black trad PK.



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

I can't wait to see what this pair produces and it's going well so far. Fry are quite strong and healthy already. Only a day old and already they don't need their dad helping them. The photo of the girl isn't mine but she looks identical.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Your black female is ALSO an Asymmetrical Show Plakat, rather than a Traditional Plakat. You can tell by the way her caudal has straight edges, rather than rounded edges.

Still, very interested in this outcome.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

very nice pair,will be interesting to see the upcome,good luck with your fry !!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice pair!! Keep us updated!


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

200 free swimming fry so far but someone has expressed interest in buying the entire spawn. I will be keeping 3 or 4 of the best though.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

This spawn has been a complete flop. All the fry were deformed and weak. So I culled them and I'm trying this pair again. But this time in a bigger tank with better lighting. The higher temp should help a bit as well.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Female is FULL of eggs, the little fatty. But stubbornly refuses to breed with him. I may put her with my now experienced black orchid male, and put the black orchid female with this guy


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been struggling to breed this guy for a long time. Female was sick, the other one died so I tried the other black HMPK female, and this was her fourth spawn. I want to rest her awhile now. In all honesty, I thought there were only 5 or 6 babies and I wasn't going to keep this spawn, but it turns out daddy was hiding them from me. I have a dragon marble HMPK im very eager to breed, but not enough space right now lol


----------

